# eclipse rcp, pulldown menü, toolbar



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen, weis jemand wie man ein Pulldown Menü über die Toolbar in einer eclipse rcp anwendung anlegen kann....also über die plugin.xml


----------



## JavaAdam (20. Dez 2007)

Du musst den actionSets Extension Point erweitern. Hier ist eine Einleitung dafür: ActionSets Extension Point


----------



## Guest (21. Dez 2007)

ja das is mir schon klar...aber wie muss den der toolbarbarpath gemacht sein.....ich kann ja eine action als puldown definieren, aber wie bekomme ich da subactions rein


----------



## JavaAdam (21. Dez 2007)

Versuchs mal mit "additions". Das ist erstmal der schnellste Weg. Ansonsten musst du einen GroupMarker im Quellcode bei der Menüdefinition anlegen.
Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten.

Oder willst du ein Menü im Menü haben?


----------

